
The Spacetime of Fine Art - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/61/coordinates/the-spacetime-of-fine-art
======
extralego
I have used that image at the top of the article as motivation for years. When
I think about it, I am reminded how precious my time is and I stop wasting it.
And so the image has become very dear to me.

